# Relatives Visa confusion



## Kristaaaaaaa (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi 

Could anyone help with the following:
I am a US national. I am marrying my SAC. Currently I am on a normal tourist visa. 
I have been informed that I will have to go back to the US to apply for a relatives visa.

I would like to work when in South Africa though. 
Is it possible to apply for the work endorsement from within South Africa? And can this visa type be endorsed? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Kristaaaaaaa said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help with the following:
> I am a US national. I am marrying my SAC. Currently I am on a normal tourist visa.
> ...


Hi Kristaaa,

If you do 4 more posts you can receive a private message. I have been through all of this and I can message you. I can chat with you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Kristaaaaaa, You will be eligible to apply for a spousal visa with a work endorsement. You could apply for this whilst in the US too if you have an offer of employment. Alternatively you can obtain your spousal (relative) visa first (in the USA) and apply for a change of condition within SA once you have an offer of employment.


----------

